# primary field and secondary field in civil engineering.



## driedupfish (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all, I am an undergrad in civil engineering. I need to pick a primary and secondary field. These are the ones that my school (University of Illinois) offer:

Construction Engineering and Management

Construction Material Engineering

Environmental

Environmental Hydrology and Hydraulic Engineering

Geo-technical

Structural

Transportation

and some other secondary field including Chemistry, Chemical Engineering, microbiology, risk and reliability, Toxicology.

I have talked to my adviser about this, I am still very undecided.

Which of these fields have better job prospect?


----------

